# MATLAB 7.0 transfer



## ShortFuse (Dec 18, 2004)

I have the newest version of MATLAB on one of my computers and want to transfer it over to the other computer. I have no idea where the disk or the sleeve it came in with a bunch of information is. I have already tried taking all the "Program Files" over to the other computer via a flash pen drive. However there appears to be no "*setup.exe*" file anywhere. Does anyone know where I can obtain that as well as the *personal license password*. I have the license number already, but I'm pretty sure the *plp* is still needed. Any kind of suggestions or references to a website that could help would be greatly appreciated. I have a new program due next week and need to write it on this other computer of mine because the other is not reliable for saving files. Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try here. http://www.mathworks.com/support/


----------



## ShortFuse (Dec 18, 2004)

Nope, no help on that site.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you bought this software and can not locate the disk, they are your only hope. Most programs can not be moved from one computer to the other. They must be reinstalled from the cd. If they can not get you a replacment cd, I do not see how you can move this software to the new computer. 

We will not help you do this in any way that is not legal.


----------



## ShortFuse (Dec 18, 2004)

We it was in fact purchased from the univeristy bookstore for $190, so yeah, I'm a little pissed that I can't get any help from MATLAB, my university, or anyone else, but thanks anyway.


----------

